# Malta. Rolex Middle Sea Race entry list stands at 66 including Alfa Romeo & Morning G



## infonote (Jun 27, 2006)

*Malta. Rolex Middle Sea Race entry list stands at 66 including Alfa Romeo & Morning G*

Five months ago the entry list stood at just over twenty and a record-breaking run looked at risk of ending. With three weeks to go, the entry list stands at 66, eight more than last year's chart-topping 58. The fleet comprises some of the biggest and fastest racing monohulls on the planet, crewed by America's Cup stars and round the world race winners, and, with no fewer than 18 nationalities represented the Rolex Middle Sea Race has never looked stronger.

Full Article Here


----------

